# Bifenthrin on baby grass



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

I seeded with Arden 15 just over 2 weeks ago. I've got a good amount of green in most spots. I have a ton of ants and maybe some other things too, though. I can't find anything on the label about applying bifenthrin to young, seeded grass (if it's there I missed it -- it's a massive label). Does anyone know if this is okay? The label says I'd need 1 oz/M to control the ants. If not, is there anything else that I can readily get? Thanks!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Which Bifen product do you have? Just curious.

I don't believe you will have a problem if you dose it properly. Personally I only use Bifen on concrete, siding, fence, etc.. For Lawn and ornamentals, I use Permethrin SFR 36.8%. Less concentrated than bifen but will kill the ants.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Bifenthrin won't have any impact on seed or young grass, spray away.


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Austinite said:


> Which Bifen product do you have? Just curious.
> 
> I don't believe you will have a problem if you dose it properly. Personally I only use Bifen on concrete, siding, fence, etc.. For Lawn and ornamentals, I use Permethrin SFR 36.8%. Less concentrated than bifen but will kill the ants.


This one: https://www.domyown.com/bifen-it-p-226.html?sub_id=11662


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Dkrem said:


> Bifenthrin won't have any impact on seed or young grass, spray away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Check out Bifen XTS - 25% vs 7.9%, so you pay for less water. Has a bit of odor to it, so don't use indoors.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I will go so far as to say you should not seed or sod WITHOUT bifenthrin.

For me, new sod gets Bifenthrin, Caravan G, and starter fertilizer Day 1 and Day 30.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> Check out Bifen XTS - 25% vs 7.9%, so you pay for less water. Has a bit of odor to it, so don't use indoors.


XTS is oil based I think. IT is the water base that doesn't have an odor. I've gone back and forth and use XTS in the lawn. IT for everything else, good points on the odor.


----------

